# A Pocket Knife and the Pipe - they go together :)



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

At 50 yrs old I remember when smoking a pipe was "normal". As a kid growing up in the 60's men smoking pipes was not the least bit unusual and I remember my fascination in seeing my Uncle Bill or my Grandfather and their pipe rituals - the filling and lighting - and that wonderful aroma.

I also remember in that same day and age that every self-respecting man carried a pocket knife, often a Case or Old Timer with bone scales and worn, greying carbon steel blades. It was just as much a part of his pants as the keys to his Chevy, Zippo lighter, belt (his pants even fit properly too I recall! lol) and his hankie. No cell phones. No answering machines. No TV remotes (in fact I was my Dad's remote control: "Hey kiddo switch it to channel 5!"). Only NASA had a computer and it filled an entire building to do what an iPhone 5 does today! Ah yes, simpler days they were. I even remember as a Cub Scout proudly carrying my Scout knife clipped to my pants belt to school every day (something that today would have a SWAT team descending upon you). Times have indeed changed.

When I smoke my pipe I feel like I'm drifting back in time. Recalling those cool crisp Fall days back in college in the early 80's, relaxing under a huge Oak tree on the campus at Western Illinois University...

How about let's see your favorite pipe and your EDC pocket knife? 

I have several, but this is my favorite and most-carried pocket knife. The pipe is also a favorite - an Ascorti that's always good for a cool mellow smoke.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

I can certainly relate. 
Outside of this rather old computer I use for the internet, I otherwise prefer to do many things the old fashioned way. No cell phone, I prefer to use a land line. Still listen to vinyl records and cassettes (and 78rpm records too). I remember a time when most people used to just sit on their porch in the evening smoking, talking, enjoying the real world. I think I developed an attachment to the simple ways and tools in the Boy Scouts (I still have a cub scout pocket knife -- do they even let children carry blades anymore?). Definitely picked up the ethic of self-reliance. Loved to whittle, and still do sometimes. Got a fair number of knives and pipes, but here are a couple favorites:


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't smoke a pipe, but this thread has really given me a kick in the reminiscences.

My grandfather smoked a pipe. I remember his tobacco choice was singular-- he only smoked Amphora Red Cavendish. I only knew him when I was just entering double digits of age, and he had already entered his seventies. The times I remember best were spent on a lake in Canada. It was his place, and he was the undisputed head of the Canadian side of my family. I think the pipe he smoked was even of the "Canadian" shape.

He was an engineer at Canadair, and the whole place was built on the basis of it. The little cabin he constructed had been augmented over the years with a screen porch and bedroom addition that were all built from salvaged plywood and aluminum. The roof always leaked in different spots every year, and the men always spent at least a week out of the year under or above the place either keeping water out or keeping it in.

He was past the years where he could take to boat in and out of the lake himself, but the sanctuary where it used to rest in the winter remained. The dry boathouse was his refuge. In there, the smoke from his everpresent pipe filtered out through the cracks between the siding boards and the afternoon sunlight filtered in only with his express permission. An avid fisherman till the end, this was where he kept his rods and lures. He also had a long folding filleting knife which lived on the workbench in the boathouse when he wasn't fishing.

My brother and I would always barge in to see what was happening. I recognize it now as a great annoyance, but our grandfather took it all in stride. He would do a trick that always delighted us: whistling songs through his pipe. He would give us an old hammer, a few 2x4 cutoffs, and a tobacco tin full of miscellaneous nails and hardware and send us on our way. The rest of the day was to be spent making our own entertainment.

In the evening, at "zero hour" when the bugs came out and the fish began to bite he would take his pipe and his tackle and go out for an hour or two in the boat. If the fishing was good, he would come back with a few bass for dinner. If it wasn't, he'd just come back with his pipe clenched in his teeth. Either way, he was an Army vet and always lowered the flag that flew from the dock at sundown.

What I mean to say is: he was a man who knew a thing or two about pipes and knives. He carried both regularly and only carried exactly what he liked of each. I'm glad this thread brought back my memories of him.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

While you were changing channels for your father, I was in the Air Force enjoying the surrogate TV in my apartment, a big cardboard box covered in aluminum foil with a big color picture of a chimpanzee trimmed to the rounded-off rectangle of a TV screen. It had a few nobs glued to the front and rabbit ears on the top, for that realistic feel and look. 

Hard to remember when I got my circa 1975 Swiss Army knife, one of the smaller sizes with the nail file, orange peeler, scissors, two blades and a toothpick, which one can no longer find, even on ebay. (It's the good nail file. Speaking as a classical guitarist, I know me some fingernail files. The ones they inexplicably started using sometime in the early 80s -- just guessing -- are completely useless. Can't even clean your nails with the new ones. :tsk I have pared down the char countless times with this little knife. :smile:

I'd post a picture, but I'd have to get the camera, download the photos, copy them to photobucket...but everybody pretty much knows what they look like anyhow. I would have done it, but I couldn't find my old Boy Scout knife. :spy: I do have it somewhere, though! 

That looks like a great little clencher, but where are the teeth marks!? oke:


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

My old man never smoked a pipe, but he always had his swiss on him. I remember the kevlar belt case he had for it and I think he might even have it to this day. Always thought it was cool how he always had it on him and always kept it with his wallet and keys. 

Nowadays, I'm smoking a pipe and have been looking into what I should get as my edc. But I do agree OP, knives and pipes do seem to go together very well.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

freestoke said:


> While you were changing channels for your father, I was in the Air Force enjoying the surrogate TV in my apartment, a big cardboard box covered in aluminum foil with a big color picture of a chimpanzee trimmed to the rounded-off rectangle of a TV screen. It had a few nobs glued to the front and rabbit ears on the top, for that realistic feel and look.
> 
> Hard to remember when I got my circa 1975 Swiss Army knife, one of the smaller sizes with the nail file, orange peeler, scissors, two blades and a toothpick, which one can no longer find, even on ebay. (It's the good nail file. Speaking as a classical guitarist, I know me some fingernail files. The ones they inexplicably started using sometime in the early 80s -- just guessing -- are completely useless. Can't even clean your nails with the new ones. :tsk I have pared down the char countless times with this little knife. :smile:
> 
> ...


Ha! That acrylic bit only shows the faintest markings. I'm pretty easy on bits, don't really clench. The only pipe I had to ever replace a bit on was my Missouri Meershaum cob with the PLASTIC bits - those don't hold up well. That cob has had about 4 bits by now since 1981. I've thought of having an acrylic bit made for that cob, but never have gotten around to it. 

Great stories fellas, I've enjoyed them all! Rory your grandfather sounds like quite a character! Whistling through his pipe? hehe

I had a Swiss Army Knife with the orange peeler blade, so I think I know the one you speak of.

Thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Steve's father could no longer drive due to complications of diabetes. I was offered seasons tickets to the Jets games if I'd pick up the father, Norman, go to the games and drive him home. No charge. How was I to know that Norman had been the first Jets season ticket holder (Jets - not Titans). At Shea stadium we sat on the 50 yard line - 22nd row off the field, behind the Jet bench. At the Meadowlands (now the old Meadowlands) we sat 41 yard line, 16th row behind the Jet bench.

What I really got from this arrangement was a beloved friend, Norman and I was with Norm on February 15th, 1985 when he collapsed from a heart attack and died (he'd taken me to a Boy Scout camp to show me, a young father, the facilities). Steve gave me one of Norm's small pocket knives (Swiss Army) to remember him. 

Cmpcdill, your picture is ready to go into a magazine!


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

NeverBend said:


> Cmpcdill, your picture is ready to go into a magazine!


Thanks! 
In some ways I like to think of the Puff forums as a kind of online interactive magazine. So many interesting essays, stories, pictures and advice. I also like the way novices, adepts and professionals get along here as equals sharing the same love of tobacco.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I started smoking a pipe way back in the day after my uncle gave me a cool one to smoke. It was carved in the shape of a buffalo head
and had horns made out of something I don't remember. I smoked Prince Albert in it because that's all my Grandfather smoked until the
day he died. Case was the brand everyone carried, bought it at Western Auto for somewhere around $2.99 I think. No tampers used
and the knife was the only tool used. Never did see a pipe cleaner back then either, just pull the stem and blow the moisture out
if there was any. Simple times and simple pleasures.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

My dad never smoked a pipe, but he has always carried a Swiss Army knife and still does. To my mothers dismay, he gave me my first knife for my sixth birthday. I, of course, cut myself with it whittling a piece of wood, but there was no better way to learn that the damn thing was sharp. He has always been rough on a knife and when he would upgrade to the next one with all the latest gadgets he gave me a few of his hand me downs. The one that I have now is pretty beat up, but I still use it. I don't carry it all the time as I prefer a Leatherman. Here is the last one I got from my dad. I think the cob is a nice compliment to a Victorinox this used and abused.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

cutpaperglue said:


> I don't smoke a pipe, but this thread has really given me a kick in the reminiscences.
> 
> My grandfather smoked a pipe. I remember his tobacco choice was singular-- he only smoked Amphora Red Cavendish. I only knew him when I was just entering double digits of age, and he had already entered his seventies. The times I remember best were spent on a lake in Canada. It was his place, and he was the undisputed head of the Canadian side of my family. I think the pipe he smoked was even of the "Canadian" shape.
> 
> ...


wow, you my friend should write books.

I loved reading about your grand dad, made me feel like I was reading a good book about the outdoors.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

dj1340 said:


> Case was the brand everyone carried, bought it at Western Auto for somewhere around $2.99 I think.


While my EDC is typically a Gerber or Kershaw with spring assist, the only knife that ever touches my pipes is a yellow, two blade Case I picked up at a local hardware store several years ago. It just doesn't seem right to use a lockblade to ream a bowl.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

my kersaw ken onion leef and JNP. A match met in heaven.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't have any fancy knives like ya'll got here. But here is one of my EDC's, Spyderco Yojimbo II


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Really enjoying reading the responses here, thanks to all who "piped in" 

Another old favorite...


----------

